# Forum Home Renovation Electrical  Running cable down inside brick veneer cavity wall

## Green1

Hi all, 
Looking for some tips to run some speaker cable down inside an external wall. The house is brick veneer. 
I have cut a hole in the gyprock for the plate which will take speaker cable from the amp. Just need to run some cable up inside the wall to connect to some new outdoor speakers under the eave. Been up in the ceiling today (sooo cool in there too - not!) and because of the roof slope I can't see the top of the wall. I can get my arm in there and feel a gap between two runs of timber but can't seem to get a washer on string to go down there. 
From memory there is a gap between the wall studs and the brick but how to best find it ? I assume one lot of timber is on top of the brick but I can't be sure of that. 
The wall does have sarking in it which is flush against the stud from what I can see through the hole gyprock back at floor level, so I want to confirm there should be a gap between the sarking and the brick - and any ideas how best to get to it from up top? 
Any ideas welcome! 
Thanks 
Greeny

----------


## Random Username

Get up on ladder, push back roof tiles over the approximate area of the wall you want to drop the cable own, and away you go!  Typically, only every third row is nailed so you should have pretty good access.

----------


## Godzilla73

G'day, 
See if you can get your hands on the "Yellow Tongue" from sheet flooring and push that up or down which ever is easier. Tape the wire you're using to it and pull it thru. If you can have a bit of a hunt around a new estate for a bit of yellow tongue, it also comes in green and red. Perfect thing for the job.

----------


## Green1

Thanks guys. I googled the problem as well and also read somewhere else about doing it from outside. Might give that a try as I just can't see from inside the ceiling. 
Cheers, 
Greeny

----------


## intertd6

By going up the cavity, if the wall was to ever be saturated water could travel down the wire & end up inside if the cable touches the brickwork skin, putting a small hanging loop in the cable will cause a drip to fall down the cavity as long as the wire doesnt zig zag down the cavity.
regards inter

----------


## Green1

Thanks, good tip. 
Of course now that I am doing this job from the outside, it is raining here today! But we need it badly so that is good.

----------


## SirOvlov

From the top for sure, tin or tile. The 'snake' or floor tounge is hard from the floor on b/vaneer due to the top timber, always bunches up. I wouldn't be too concerned about the loop for water, if water is coming down the cable, you will have way bigger problemd to worry about and fix as the whole area more than likely will be wet. P.S. Should have put it in Home Theatre section :Redface: )

----------


## Green1

Cheers, didn't realise there was a home theatre section!  :Rolleyes:  
It is a tile roof and this morning's rain cleared and I got it done this afternoon without too much drama. Used three separate pieces of string attached together to a small bolt as a weight which came down in almost exactly the right spot, my 11yo daughter then pulled each string through one by one as I fed two speaker cables then a coax (used the chance to move the aerial point also, to get rid of the 6m cable currently running around the floor/skirting in the lounge room. 
It all worked very well. Only downside was I had to cut a hole in the roof sarking, but I made it a flap only cut on two sides about 100mm and have taped it up. 
Next weekend will get up in the ceiling and run the speaker cables to the eaves nearby where they will connect to outdoor speakers, this will be cramped but straightforward. Also have to split the existing coax in the ceiling and join the new cable, pretty straight forward I think with a splitter sourced at Jaycar with the rest of the cable etc. 
Any tips on cutting and then preparing the cut ends of the existing coax? As well as the splitter I purchased two male fittings for the existing coax which will then just join onto the splitter- Are they straight forward to fit to cable just cut?

----------


## SirOvlov

The antenna cable is pritty straight forward, depending on the connectors you got depending how much to strip, generally strip 10mm down to bare centre and then the outer by 5-8 mm. Just be sure as your doing and when your done that there isn't one little strand of the sheild touching the core. Also, dont get a splitter from jaycar, they are ok but I have replaced loads of them. Go to a hills stocker, ie an elec wholesaler.

----------

